# Tyre Pressure



## Pubmonkey (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I need urgent help.

Going on long trip tomorrow but need tyre pressure sorted.

They are 18 inch MV alloys.

Cant find pressure anywhere, not even on net.

Had a tyre come off the rim last month, went back on though?

Please help.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I keep mine at 36psi f/r for everyday driving.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Front or rear? Tyre size/width?

My 03 E46 has 18x225Front, 18x255Rear, OEM 135M wheels. Per the info on the door jamb at nominal load they are to be filled at 32 psi front / 38 psi rear.

Hope this helps :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

wingspan said:


> Front or rear? Tyre size/width?


He said he has the MVs - those are the 72M wheels. Same tire sizes as yours. My door jamb says 32/38 too. Understeer must be very evident at those pressures. I've never followed that particular recommendation.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> He said he has the MVs - those are the 72M wheels. Same tire sizes as yours. My door jamb says 32/38 too. Understeer must be very evident at those pressures. I've never followed that particular reommendation.


Ah, ok, understand.


----------



## Ace (Apr 9, 2004)

i run 34 front and 38-40 rear on 225/18's


----------



## Pubmonkey (Oct 14, 2004)

Very helpful.

Thanks guys.


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Ah, ok, understand.


Wingspan - I run 38's at all corners (40/42 at a driving school). 32 up front left a lot of push in the nose. If you haven't tried increasing the pressure in the nose, it will likely be a big difference for you.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

MicahO said:


> Wingspan - I run 38's at all corners (40/42 at a driving school). 32 up front left a lot of push in the nose. If you haven't tried increasing the pressure in the nose, it will likely be a big difference for you.


Thanks, I may give this a try...


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

After lots of experimenting with tire pressures I've settled on 38 all around also. I have the 17" M68 staggered set-up.


----------



## inline6 (Jun 1, 2003)

You guys with 38 up front, don't you find the thing bouncing around like crazy on the freeway? I start to notice the ride going off around 35. I love a firm ride, and 38/38 definitely work at street speed, but I don't want to be airborne every time I hit a bump on the 101. Maybe it's just the crappy road surfaces around here. I'm running 34.5/39 on staggered sport 17s.


----------

